# Wild pigeons with fancy chicks



## pcris (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi,
What do you think?
Near the window of my bathroom, two pigeons made ​​their nest. I do not know but my chicks seem somewhat special. One has claws feathers (this chick emits sounds similar to those of a seagull, or "gluk-glok") and the other has also feathers on the neck raised towards top of the head.

Parents

















Chicks









http://s30.postimg.org/irky55dgh/IMG_2939.jpg

After I searched a few videos on youtube about pigeons, I think chickens with feathers on the legs and emits sounds similar to those of a seagull, ("gluk-glok") is a trumpeter.  Is it possible?
I have no experience with birds and I want to know what is the probability that this pair of pigeons to make chicken so special?
I am curious if they chicks out another series, they will be similar to this?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No telling what they are mixed with. It could be any kind of fancy pigeon with feathered feet. Very cute though.


----------



## pcris (Jun 12, 2014)

The chicks can fall from the nest and over 8 days ago I took and I fed them in my balcony. They grew very quickly and already consider me as their mother.  Next week, I'll let them fly where they want.
Here are pictures taken today and where you can see their special characteristics they have towards others feral pigeons and even to their parents.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you let them fly, they could get away, and they aren't ready for that. Actually, they shouldn't be let free. They wouldn't survive out there in the wild. They don't know how to forage for food or water, and don't know about predators. They won't survive. They should be kept as pets, or with other pigeons. They're not feral. They are domesticated.


----------



## pcris (Jun 12, 2014)

I thought now that probably was not the best thing to take them out of the nest because they have become accustomed to live comfortably and not be afraid of man ...
An option would be to give it to someone who grows pigeons. I will try this.
I do not know shelters for birds or pigeons in the area.
or... I thought to build them a shelter (about 40x80x60cm) outside my balcony, fixed on the air conditioning unit that I do not use. Do you think it would help them? Around the block where I live there are many wild pigeons for a few years and maybe they could learn from them to cope with the natural environment?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

You could probably make like a dovecote for them. That is a protected "home" for them to live in.........dry and safe and roomy. You could provide them fresh water at all times and food every day but allow them to fly free and go where they want. Of course there is a chance they could get killed by predators but at the same time they would be living free with you providing shelter and good food. This is how man originally kept pigeons and it may give you the best of both worlds. Do a search for "dovecotes". BTW cute babies.


----------



## pcris (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks a lot,
I studied some dovecote plans and now try to build one.


----------



## pcris (Jun 12, 2014)

My chickens pigeons fared well even from the first flight attempt 3 days ago. They have flown back together after a few rounds nearby. The chicken with shoes gave me a little nervous disappeared for about 5 hours.
Here's their first timid steps before flying 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=920864681276525&l=4973517933859964554
After two days of flight yesterday I stand in fear of seeing this ... from just 60 meters on the edge of a balcony of the neighboring block. 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=920802447949415&l=8592639201969421156
It is a kestrel? It is dangerous for pigeons? It seems to me to be smaller than an adult pigeon.
Right below it is a balcony which was full of pigeons. They did not care about him!  
Anyway I keep chickens closed in the balcony today. I am not a supporter of keeping animals permanently closed. I hope they learn to handle the freedom like the others. I just tried to help a little.
Anyway I gathered materials and build a small shelter, better than the box on the shelf.  .


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

This is awesome! you did a good job and now they can live free in the 'wild' 
I'm surprised at the amount of muff on the feet (by the way its not a chicken), the crest and one is black!? What did the other parent look like?


----------



## pcris (Jun 12, 2014)

Thank you! 
And I'm surprised also. Parents have not special feathers like their young. I put pictures of parents in earlier posts below


----------



## pcris (Jun 12, 2014)

The shelter is made ​​by me in the balcony but the two chicks just come and eat. Only chicken with crest slept twice in the shelter. 
On the beach  https://m.ak.fbcdn.net/scontent-a.x...145_926714517358208_2637552924019883138_n.jpg
The two were accustomed to living among their peers.  
Cuddling. https://m.ak.fbcdn.net/scontent-a.x...=f4a5247b84b979968f5429b0c5a5b8c1&oe=54478D8C
I was afraid of birds of prey that was saying but it seems that do not attack the pigeons.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they call those grouse leg, it pops up every know and then from genetic background, it is pretty common.


----------



## corvid2e1 (Nov 9, 2011)

Both parents have feathered legs so are clearly carrying the genes. once crossed together this can be exaggerated. Feral pigeons are all decended from domestic ones anyway, these clearly had fancy ancestors somewhere along the line. Yes its a kestrel (also a baby incidentally, not much older than your pigeons) I have seen a large female who learned to take feral pigeons on a regular basis, but it is very rare, they are not really built to take birds. Their main diet is rodents and insects.


----------



## pcris (Jun 12, 2014)

Thank all of you for the information!


----------



## pcris (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi,
The two are now almost 5 months. What do you think about the song of the pigeon with feathered feet? I put in the movie for comparison other types of pigeons.
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=985663968129929


----------

